# Las de hoy (Today's ride)...



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Pues el Tocky_Rene y un servilleta no teniamos mucho tiempo para la bici hoy, asi que decidimos hacer calidad sobre cantidad.

Hicimos una de "Clasicas de Chiluca"... que son algo asi como 27kms. Empezamos a la 9:00 y terminamos a las 12:00.... normalmente, nos toma mas o menos una hora mas.

Rodamos rapido y bastante durito, sin matarnos tampoco.

Nos topamos con los chicos de Xinte que estaban haciendo una ruta similar, pero iban en un grupo bastante numeroso.

Bueno, aqui las fotos...

En Chiluca no hay piedras...  Menos de subida... 









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-03-09









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-03-09

La pista de motocross... a la cual obviamente solo se puede entrar con moto...









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-03-09

El Tocky, saliendo de Pin-Ball....









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-03-09

Una parte de los de Xinte, mientras cruzaban el rio... Tuvimos que esperar a pasar, pero pues ellos venian en un grupo numeroso.









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-03-09









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-03-09

El Tocky desmostrando la "tecnica que lo caracteriza".... cruzando un tronquito... :lol:









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-03-09

Una fina postal desde Chiluca por Rocky_Rene... :lol:









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-03-09









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-03-09









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-03-09


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Aburrido......


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> Aburrido......


Ya te hicieron esperar verdad?


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Warp said:


> La pista de motocross... a la cual obviamente solo se puede entrar con moto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Que no existe apoyo al Dirt Jump? No me digan... El Motocross es más popular en México 

... bueno de por si está bien pacheca la pista xD


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

buena técnica de Rocky....


----------



## alfonso argote (Sep 15, 2005)

*Question for Tocky Rene*

Que modelo de Marzocchi es tu horquilla.?
Que recorrido tiene, es ajustable?
Y que tan confiable es, no te ha dado problemas?

Te pregunto esto porque ando buscando una horquilla de aprox 100 mm, para un nuevo proyectito que tengo.
Y en este momento en USA estan rematando algunas Zoques del 2007.
Por ejemplo XC 600 L con recorrido variable de 90 a 130 mm a un precio de 350 dolares
y la XC 700 de 100 mm a 320 dolares.
Me parece que es buena oportunidad por el precio y la calidad de Zoque. pero he visto varios reportes de malfuncionamiento de estas horquillas en particular.
A lo mejor seria bueno, gastarle un poco mas y comprar una RS Revelation Coil de 90 a 130 mm por un precio de 420 dolares.
Que opinan amigos?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

alfonso argote said:


> Que modelo de Marzocchi es tu horquilla.?
> Que recorrido tiene, es ajustable?
> Y que tan confiable es, no te ha dado problemas?
> 
> ...


La del Toc es una Marzocchi MX Pro 2004 de 120mm con amortiguacion SSVF.

La XC600 se ve bien... tiene el TST2 que es menos problematico que el TST5 que tiene el pulmon de hule que a veces suele romperse o soltarse del cartucho, aunque yo no he tenido problemas con el mio (casi 2 años en una AM1).

Creo que la XC700 y la 600 SL usan el ATA y ese tambien salio medio problematico... pero a Rzoz que tiene una Marzocchi AM1 con el ATA, le ha salido buena.

Eso si, la Revelation es una apuesta segura. Simple y funciona de miedo. Yo tengo la Pike 454 Dual Air U-Turn y el amortiguador Motion Control va muy, muy bien. Lo unico es que tienes que atinarle al resorte o comprar otro para tu peso.... Ya puestos a pedir, a lo mejor una Revelation Solo Air te vendria de pelos. NO tiene ajuste de recorrido, pero es mas ligera, no tienes que adivinarle al resorte y la puedes poner al recorrido que tu quieras entre 90 y 130mm con unos espaciadores internos.

Ora si que ya la eleccion es tuya.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Proyectito....*



alfonso argote said:


> Que modelo de Marzocchi es tu horquilla.?
> Que recorrido tiene, es ajustable?
> Y que tan confiable es, no te ha dado problemas?
> 
> ...


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Alfonso :

Si tu proyectito es el que me imagino , entonces necesitas una de 100 mms. como bien dices o máximo 105 mms. , la Rev está sobrada , y si la compras U-turn , nada más vas a lastrar de más la parte delantera de la bici y nunca vas a aprovechar todo el recorrido .

Si no quieres gastar mucho , una Reba dual air es lo indicado , compra la Race , pesa menos que la Team , aunque la página de RS diga lo contrario , yo tengo las dos y pesa menos la Race y cuesta menos también .

Ahora que si puedes gastar un poco más la Fox F 100 RLC no tiene queja , funciona excelentemente bien , lo único feo es el color , si te decides por ésta , las 2008 ya tienen la base para los calipers de tipo postmount , verifica que tus calipes le queden o si no pide los adaptadores de una vez .

Otra buena opción es la Manitou R-7 , es muy ligera y funciona también muy bien , aquí tengo amigos que le dan duro y no han tenido ningún problema , hay diferentes noveles de R-7 la mas vara es la Comp que la consigues aquí mismo en México también muy barata , también es postmount.

saludos.

the last biker


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Marzocchi....*



alfonso argote said:


> Que modelo de Marzocchi es tu horquilla.?
> Que recorrido tiene, es ajustable?
> Y que tan confiable es, no te ha dado problemas?
> 
> ...


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Alfonso :
Si le quieres entrar a una Marzocchi y no te preocupa mucho el peso , mejor llégale a la XC-600 de recorrido fijo de 100 mms. y con ETA , y está casi regalada , te ha de salir como en $ 3,200 .00 m.n. ya en las puertas de tu casa .

En lo personal para trepar rápido y cómodo , no hay como el ETA de Marzocchi , aunque también me gusta mucho la posibilidad de ajustar a tu gusto el umbral de bloqueo de Fox y de R.S.

Pero por tres mil pesos no hay pierde .

the last biker.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> En lo personal para trepar rápido y cómodo , no hay como el ETA de Marzocchi , aunque también me gusta mucho la posibilidad de ajustar a tu gusto el umbral de bloqueo de Fox y de R.S.


:yesnod:

Aunque, matizando, depende de la situacion...

En subidas no muy quebradas, el ETA no tiene igual.

Pero si la subida es tecnica con mucha piedra y raices, es mejor un ajuste de recorrido que deje "libre" el funcionamiento del recorrido como el U-Turn o el TALAS.

El ajuste de recorrido de RS y Fox tambien funciona mejor para regular la geometria exacta para el singletrack.

Los bloqueos... para gustos, colores. Y en lo personal no me gustan, sobre todo en tijeras largas (120mm o mas), pero entiendo que a muchos les debe gustar y pues ya es preferencia personal.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Matizando otra vez.....ja ja ja*



Warp said:


> :yesnod:
> 
> Como estoy en un ristorante italianini, esperando a un inglés muy puntual con el que quedé de comer a las 14:30 hrs., y ya se tardó el condenado , ya nada mas escribo por instrumentos , porque ya a mi cerebro le haca falta azúcar , pa´coordinar bien
> 
> ...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

a mi solo me ha gustado el ETA en horquillas grandes (130mm o más).. en las de 105mm (MX y Marathon con ECC) si la subida no era bien empinada...se sentía más bien como si fuera más dificil subir..


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Warp said:
> 
> 
> > :yesnod:
> ...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Siempre los mismos posts... aburrido...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Siempre los mismos posts... aburrido...


Siempre esta la opcion de no entrar al foro. Nadie pone una pistola en tu cabecita para que entres.

Por eso me desconecte de df_meb...


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

*A first time for everything.....*

Great photos.... not a 'Blade in sight


----------



## alfonso argote (Sep 15, 2005)

Tambien esta la opción del foro gr (ghey reviews)
Me imagino que ahi encontraras otras "cosas" que no te aburriran tanto


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

alfonso argote said:


> Tambien esta la opción del foro gr (ghey reviews)
> Me imagino que ahi encontraras otras "cosas" que no te aburriran tanto


Y tu que te clavas si nadie te llamó? :skep:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

All Mountain said:


> Great photos.... not a 'Blade in sight


You said it!! 

But Roco = Warp  
Thanks, mate!! :thumbsup:

Besides, the SB was a bad gal yesterday and did not deserve a pic... Dang crank was coming loose. Stupid RF design (and even more stupid mechanic). Now I gotta check if I damaged something or not.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Raceface X Type system is pure crap.


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

Warp said:


> You said it!!
> 
> But Roco = Warp
> Thanks, mate!! :thumbsup:
> ...


I am a huge shimano external crank fan. No fancy tools and even a boofhead like me can fiddle with them.

What % sag do you use on your Roco?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

All Mountain said:


> I am a huge shimano external crank fan. No fancy tools and even a boofhead like me can fiddle with them.
> 
> What % sag do you use on your Roco?


30%


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

Warp said:


> 30%


Thanks. That's my favourite number on both flavours of the shock on two different bikes.

Have you thought about obtaining different shims, or will damping become too little if you go even lighter?

Were you going to lower the oil viscosity?

I have not heard from our GBS if he received the TST Air I sent back. I am waiting for him to send me a pair of Big Betty's and a Wilma 6.

I am undecided what I will do with the TST Air. I am sorta happy with my RP23 (believe it or not)


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

All Mountain said:


> Thanks. That's my favourite number on both flavours of the shock on two different bikes.
> 
> Have you thought about obtaining different shims, or will damping become too little if you go even lighter?
> 
> ...


Sorry for the short response from above... Bus was leaving me behind.

I use 28%-30% on all my shocks... I don't ride hard enough to bottom and I prefer to sit-n-spin and let the bike to level the terrain. Yeah, it is not as efficient for pedaling over smooth... But I don't give two Arby's French Fries. I want suspension that works.

I'm still not using full travel, but that's a bad combo of a very progressive spring with a very progressive bike. I've mapped the ML and the SB on the Linkage and I honestly think the SB can take a coil much easier than the ML

However I want to play with oil in the future... It already has a rearranged shim stack  IT went from using 37-38mm to 38-40mm 

Betty's and Lights?? Cool! He maybe got it already and it should be going back to Zoke.

The RP23 paired to a proper suspension should be the duck's nuts... Let me see if the Air TST fits in my SB  (most probably not and I'm after a Vanilla shock, I want COIL!! ).


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

We can cram my Roco on your SB and do some huge drops to flat and hardcore freeriding


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> We can cram my Roco on your SB and do some huge drops to flat and hardcore freeriding


Hahaha... that is, if we manage to ride the thing.. the BB would end up at 17" :lol:


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Warp said:


> Hahaha... that is, if we manage to ride the thing.. the BB would end up at 17" :lol:


Yes you both can. The point would be to finish the day without harm. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

Last biker dice :

, por otro lado también influye la habilidad y técnica del biker para sortear obstáculos , (porque si es como R.René con cualquier raíz da el azotón ..., ese RR se pasa mas en el suelo que rodando...) 

EJEM! LUIS:skep: CREO QUE HAY UN DETALLE QUE NO SE HA COMENTADO POR OBVIAS RAZONES... PERO HAZ DE SABER QUE DI EL AZOTON POR QUE AL PASAR EL TRONCO...EL TOCAYO TUVO LA MARAVILLOSA IDEA DE DETENERSE A VER SU CRANK QUE PEGO CON EL TORNCO SI N PERCATARSE QUE IBA PEGADO A EL... Y TUVE QUE ACCIONAR EL FRENO DE EMERGENCIA Y ESO LLENO DE HOJAS SI ES MALO.


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

tacubaya said:


> Y tu que te clavas si nadie te llamó? :skep:


EL QUE SE RIE SE LLEVA Y EL QUE SE METE TAMBIEN.... Y A MI NADIE ME LLAMO PERO SI SOY BIEN PINCHE METICHE COMO OTROS POR AQUI... :rockon: :lol:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Rocky_Rene said:


> EJEM! LUIS:skep: CREO QUE HAY UN DETALLE QUE NO SE HA COMENTADO POR OBVIAS RAZONES... PERO HAZ DE SABER QUE DI EL AZOTON POR QUE AL PASAR EL TRONCO...EL TOCAYO TUVO LA MARAVILLOSA IDEA DE DETENERSE A VER SU CRANK QUE PEGO CON EL TORNCO SI N PERCATARSE QUE IBA PEGADO A EL... Y TUVE QUE ACCIONAR EL FRENO DE EMERGENCIA Y ESO LLENO DE HOJAS SI ES MALO.


Changos... me vas a decir que no podias hacer equilibrio ahi???


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

:skep:


Warp said:


> Changos... me vas a decir que no podias hacer equilibrio ahi???


si puedo pero iba rapido como siempre ... y con mucha clase  
pero cabia el riesgo de ensartarte :eekster:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Rocky_Rene said:


> :skep:
> 
> si puedo pero iba rapido como siempre ... y con mucha clase
> pero cabia el riesgo de ensartarte :eekster:


Asi que mejor te ensartaste solito...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Jajajaja


----------

